# Sitting on bottom of cage puffed up



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Earlier today, Sophia seemed lethargic and didn't want to come out of her cage. She was sitting on the bottom of her cage doing nothing. Eventually, she perked up and came out for a little while. I put her back in, she ate like a beast, and for the last maybe three hours, she's been sitting on the bottom of her cage puffed up. My apartment is 78 degrees, so she isn't cold. Her feet were warm, but not warm enough to be worrisome. I'm not sure what this could be. When I talk to her, usually she gets all excited and gets on her "mommy take me out" perch but tonight she has basically been ignoring me. Her eyes are opening and closing too, but that could be because she's tired.
Oh and she's been..well..enjoying herself in her food bowl a LOT the last couple of days. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with this.

Should I be worried or am I an overbearing bird mommy?


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd be worried if it were my bird. Being puffed up on the bottom of the cage is never really a good sign. Is there a vet nearby where you could bring her in and have her looked at? Probably better to go and have it be nothing than wait and wish you had. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree, I would be worried to and get her checked out just to be safe, it sounds like it is very out of character for her.

Hope she's ok though and it's nothing bad.


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to find her a vet today but I'm going to let her sleep in. My boyfriend and I go to bed late and get up early so today I'm giving her a chance to catch up on some zzz's. That should rule out tiredness and start reducing her hormones.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Please do take her to the Vet .These are not very good signs,Im terribly sorry to say.Hope she will be OK soon.X x Teresa


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

After getting a long night's rest last night, she seems totally back to normal, but I made her an appointment for Monday just in case. Thank you guys for your advice!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I am glad you are taking her to the vet. I hope she is ok.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And me.hope she s fine X x


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

My Rosie does the samething once in awhile. All her vet check ups are fine. I dont know why she does this. Im wondering if its a hormone thing. I hope everything goes good on monday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Sophia seems totally fine now. She is eating like a beast and her droppings are normal. I will keep a very very close eye on her and if her condition worsens, I will make the 2 hour drive across the state to get her to an emergency vet. Thank you guys for your advice and kind words  I think really she just needed a good nights' sleep. We go to bed late and get up early, so we're going to have to work on that for Sophia's sake.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

We're just as guilty for doing that. Ive always chopped up rosie's behavior to that reason as well. Sometimes we go to bed late and then she's up at the crack of dawn. She gets me back every morning by screaming her head off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

